# skrblík



## svoboda

I am wondering about the usage of this word.. I understand it to be a masculine animate noun, and yet in this sentence:

skrblík mlynář mu pranic nechtěl platit za všechnu práci

it appears to be acting as an adjective. Does this sentence translate to "the miserly miller didn't want to pay him anything at all for all (his) work?"

if skrblík is still a noun in this sentence, is this usage of 2 nouns next to each other commonly used in the czech language??

thanks in advance for your help..


----------



## bibax

skrblík, lakomec, držgrešle = scrooge, skinflint, miser, ....;



> If skrblík is still a noun in this sentence, is this usage of 2 nouns next to each other commonly used in the czech language?


Yes, commonly. (pan Novák, generál Svoboda, šelma sedlák, strýček Skrblík = Scrooge McDuck, sýkora koňadra = great tit, ...)


----------



## Enquiring Mind

If this phrase occurred in a literary context, as appears to be the case, then you could also render it in English in literary style using two nouns, but your version using adjective plus noun (_the miserly miller_) is fine too.
The miller, miser that he was, didn't want ....


----------



## svoboda

thanks guys.. yes.. i can see the sense it it now.. took me a while, but finally got there..
thanks for your feedback.


----------

